# Namenserver mit Bind4 DNS Server



## Spacefunchat (1. September 2003)

Also, ich habe meinen Server noch nicht lange, und das ist komplizierter als ich dachte. Also, ich habe auf dem Server (Suse Linux8.2)  Bind4 (Bind9 liess sich nicht installieren) installiert. Um meine Domain zu nutzen muss erst einmal ein Namenserver eingerichtet sein. Bind4 richte ich über Webmin ein. Folgende Schritte will ich tun

1. Create a new master zone 
2. Nun soll ich bei Domain name /Network etwas eintragen. Ist dasmit die IP Nummer des Server gemeint? Ich habe ja 32 IP Nummern zur Verfügung und die Domain soll ja die Haupt IP ansprechen.

3. Bei Master server steht schon serv4ubox13.local drin. Das denke ich mal, ist der vorgegebene Namenserver. Darf ich den Namen umändern z.b in serv01.sdc?

Wäre über Antworten sehr dankbar. Und bitte bitte, verweist mich nicht auf einer englischen Seite oder Beschreibung. Weil englisch.....na ja ich kann was ich kann *g* Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2003)

Wie wärs den wenigstends mit Bind 8?


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. September 2003)

Ogott... viel Spaß mit Bind 

Aber.. zu Bind findest Du unter
 
alles was Du brauchst ...

http://www-linux.gsi.de/linux-doc/HOWTO/de-html/DE-DNS-HOWTO.html#toc2


----------



## Spacefunchat (1. September 2003)

Also ich hatte versucht Bind9 zu installieren. Doch dann hatte ich wie bekloppt die namen.d oder so ähnlich gesucht. und irgendwann hab ich das aufgegeben. Hast Du zufällig einen download link für Bind 8? Aber das muss für Suse Linux 8.2 gehen. Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2003)

Webserver sind keine Spielzeuge ! !  Siehe auch: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120744.html

Gekarperte Webserver können ziemlichen Schaden anrichten, sowohl für andere Serverbesitzer als auch für dich selbst (finanziell).
Daher bitte erst mit der grundsätzlichen Linux-Thematik auseinandersetzen, anschließend mit Linux-Sicherheit beschäftigen und nach reichlich Zeit noch mal auf Idee, einen eigenen Server zu betreiben, kommen.


----------

